# WFT-E8A arriving next week



## emailfortom (May 16, 2016)

I've had my order with B&H since February and got my 1Dx Mk II a couple of weeks ago but I'm still waiting for the Wireless File Transmitter (WFT-E8A). I spoke with a very helpful B&H customer service guy this morning and learned that they expect to have a shipment come in on or before May 23rd.


----------

